# First tank 1 month vid



## s70rm1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Sorry fo the IG link, I'm not sure the best way to post in the forums yet. Thanks everyone for the advice I've gotten here. I'm a lot less nervouse about my little tank. This is a first month update. Tank is fully cycled and fish have found there social structure. I've removed the snails I had, they were terrorizing my plant stalks. Tank currently holds 2 Cory cats, 5 tiger barbs and 1 mystery yellow fish named banana(nanners by my wife) striper by the store. I think he's a type of molly but I really don't know. The aquarium is tanin heavy because I choose a tough wood piece as my first. I hope to do a 60 - 100 gallon aquascape next when finances allow and use this tank as my breeder. Plants are growing well and a few of the stalk type have produced clones. Can't wait to also start producing plants. Thanks again and best of luck to everyone.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSKEA2KDy5a/


----------



## NoodleAquatics (Mar 2, 2020)

The yellow fish is indeed a male gold lyretail molly. Watch his fins with the tiger barbs over time.

Also, add 4 more corycats, they do best in groups 6 or more  and watch their dorsal fins for damage, barbs are known to sometimes go after corydoras dorsal, especially tiger barbs, being one of the more feisty barb species.

Your plants look fairly healthy so far too, keep it up


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

Do you use Indian almond leaves why is the tank so tannic


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

I would also up the number of female tiger barbs as top the aggressiveness


----------



## s70rm1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tank seeker said:


> Do you use Indian almond leaves why is the tank so tannic


The wood I used was unprepped. I assumed if it came from the pet store it was ready to go. Since it doesn't hurt the fish i took my time trying water changes first as to not ruin the layout and olant rooting around it. I've switched to a higher grade carbon now to clear it up.


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

If you like the look you can use Indian almond leaves


----------

